# Utah dehumidification requirements



## Cartridges for Partridges (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello all!

My wife and I are looking to move to Odgen next year. I'm from the swamps of southern New Jersey, which in the summer is pretty much Louisiana. Needless to say, humidity is a concern for gun storage.

Is a safe with a dehumidifier a requirement in Utah, though? Is the climate dry enough that it's needed, or could the dry climate plus a goldenrod and desiccant shrink my wooden stocks?

Thanks in advance!

Colin


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Goldenrod doesnt do anything to reduce humidity, it simply heats up a little causing convection in the safe, supposedly not allowing humidity to "settle" on the metal. A small computer fan or any small lightbulb would have the same effect.

As for desiccants, I haven't used them. I oil up my guns before storage and pull them all out once or twice a year and reoil. Beyond that they seem to hold up fine, except for one silly Savage that seems it could still rust even if dipped cosmoline.

Dont forget to run a patch / mop with light oil in your chambers.

-DallanC


----------



## Cartridges for Partridges (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks, DallenC.

That sounds ideal, as I'm looking to go to a smaller safe and I'm not sure where the closest outlet will be in my apartment.

I'm pretty good about oiling my shotgun, so it sounds like i'll be set.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never ran a dehumidifier in the 35 years that I have had a firearm safe in my home in both Utah and Colorado. I do however after cleaning my firearms place them into a gun sack that is suppose to prevent moisture from getting to the metal while allowing things to breath, and doing this I haven't seen a speck of rust.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cartridges for Partridges said:


> That sounds ideal, as I'm looking to go to a smaller safe and I'm not sure where the closest outlet will be in my apartment.


If you dont have a safe yet, Liberty has a screaming sale going on right now for the Revere 23, its nearly $600 off of the full price w/ rebate. Comes with free Electronic lock upgrade ($150 value). Safe outlet in American Fork has a few left.

Edit: Sale flyer: https://secure.libertysafe.com/specials-revere-23-granite-lm-102-p-3018.html

-DallanC


----------



## Cartridges for Partridges (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow, you weren't kidding. That's an excellent deal.

I have a long gun safe. I'm trying to go with a residential safe with thicker walls and more fire protection but smaller in size, maybe something from AMSEC. Looking at every way I can downsize for the move, as I'm probably going to a 1 bedroom or studio at least at first.

I only have break-actions, so 30" interior should do me fine.

Critter- I'm looking at some super-padded gun socks they sell at Cabela's. They are silicone impregnated, check them out: here.

They are kinda between a slip case and a gun sock. Pretty neat!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Cartridges for Partridges said:


> Critter- I'm looking at some super-padded gun socks they sell at Cabela's. They are silicone impregnated, check them out: here.
> 
> They are kinda between a slip case and a gun sock. Pretty neat!


I have a few of them that I use for my rifles and shotguns when I am riding my wheeler and have the firearm exposed to the elements. I like the gun socks just for their tight fitting in the safe. But then I really need a bigger or new safe, I have enough long guns and pistols in it now that it is over crowded and the socks also help in preventing scratches and dings when things are tight.


----------

